
The three Facebooks (one of them executes 26.13 MB JavaScript) - pmlnr
https://petermolnar.net/the-three-facebooks/
======
enlyth
I'm a bit confused as to why you're getting 26 MB of JavaScript, that number
sounds insane even for a React application.

I tried this right now and I'm getting 3.1MB consistently on the same desktop
page with caching turned off.

~~~
ohhellno
I suspect it is a cache if visited pages or something like that.

